# lionel g scale locos



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

will lionel engines work with the lgb / aristo 332mm track and nce dcc systems?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Lionel engines for large scale will run on 45mm track which is LGB, Aristocraft, USA trains and many others. I do not believe these were ever made for DCC but can be upgraded/modified for DCC. The original largescale Thomas engines were made by Lionel and work on DC only.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The wiring in them is so simple, DCC is a breeze, although some can benefit from increased track pickups.

The Atlantic is a favorite:


----------

